# Finding the right F-series frame



## Litz-q (May 1, 2011)

Hello! After few years of pondering what bike should I buy I've decided to take a leap of faith and get an F4 or F3, 2010 frame, after hearing very good things about them. The thing holding me back is I'm a bit sceptical of finding the right adjustments in F-series bikes or even the right frame since it's a bit more "lively" than let's say Specialized Roubaix or Trek Madone.

My measurements are: 
Inseam 81 cm
Trunk 63 cm
Forearm 36 cm
Arm 71 cm
Thigh 57 cm
Lower Leg 55 cm
Sternal Notch 148 cm
Total Body Height 177,5 cm (5 feet 10 inches)

The official Felt recommendations (for 2009 and 2010 frames) vary from 52cm to 56cm frames and I'm a bit puzzled by that. I think the right frame size for me would be 54cm, but few things concern me: Is the top tube (horizontal) lenght 545 cm enough compared to 560 cm of the 56 cm frame? How much does the spacers and turning the stem around help me lift the handlebar (if lower back problems would accur?). 

Also since I'm new to Felt and F-series, I'm very keen on hearing your comments and pointers on buying and riding an F-series bike. I know they're a bit more aggressive and speed orientated than the sloping frame road bikes and that's what appeals to me. Finding one for a proper test drive just seems to be impossible.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Litz-q said:


> Hello! After few years of pondering what bike should I buy I've decided to take a leap of faith and get an F4 or F3, 2010 frame, after hearing very good things about them. The thing holding me back is I'm a bit sceptical of finding the right adjustments in F-series bikes or even the right frame since it's a bit more "lively" than let's say Specialized Roubaix or Trek Madone.
> 
> My measurements are:
> Inseam 81 cm
> ...



with the nearly 1:1 leg ratio and longish 148cm trunk I'd start you on a 56cm. With femurs that are not overly long you'd probably end up with a standard offset with the saddle.

Your concerns with getting the front end high enough vs. hoping you can get them low for optimal aerodynamics or possible multi-sport use tells me that the taller head tube would be to your benefit on the 56cm as well. 

Fitting a bike via the internet is like giving a haircut over the phone. You should go to a fitter you trust and begin the process with a trained eye, not us hacks.

-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Have you considered a Z Series?


----------



## danmtchl (Jan 28, 2005)

I am 5'10 and a 56 is to small for me. I have a short inseam an long torso and alway need to buy a size up. I bought a 56cm F95 and it is to small. I had to put a 120mm stem and keep the setback post. I run an I beam set up the saddle was so far forward I had to buy a kore 20mm offset post and it is still cramped. I should have bought the 58cm and ran a shorter stem and 0 offset post and it would have fit alot better. I wish more bike companies would make more sizes in the more popular sizes. I probably would fit a 57cm perfectly but no major manufactuer makes a 57cm. Next time I will get a compact sizing because it works better than standard sizing. Just my .02


----------

